# New GE convection oven



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

GE cooking is pretty good-IMO. they don't seem to have any probs, at the present time, on regular line of ovens. $99., obviously, is a good price, but these contact co's don't pay pro rate, soooo! plus, you're at their mercy if you need service, it can turn into a nightmare. if you're buying from a full service dealer= does their own service, might be ok-have to ask around-see what others have to say about them...you get a yr warranty.


----------



## Rocksprings (Nov 10, 2011)

One service call will probably be more than $99.00.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

My thoughts, I don't know if you're just referring to an oven only (like one that goes in a wall) or a range which are sometimes called ovens that has burners. 

My $0.02, if it's a glass top range than a warranty is probably worth it. I figure each burner of a glass top range requires 4-5 components... that being two sensors, a computer (shared), and a solenoid (2 solenoids for the burners that have inner/outer control). Multiply that by the typical 5 burners (or 4 burners and +griddle feature) a glass top has, and you've got 16+ parts you're depending on in just the top. Then when you use a burner the burner clicks on/off (instead of maintaining a constant temp like a coil top) to maintain temp which puts wear & tear on the solenoid. If any of those parts fail, the burner can be useless, and if it fails and gets stuck in the on position while you're unaware the top can shatter. So, I think glass top ranges a warranty is probably worth it. They have more parts, the on/off of the burners while cooking puts more wear & tear on them, and if something fails the top can shatter. Now they don't typically fail, they just have a higher likelihood because they require more technology and equipment. It's also that reason the same model stove w/glass top vs. coil top the glass top is typically $100+ more.

Coil top ranges, I would error on NOT having the warranty. Coil top ranges the coils don't use a computer, behind the dial(s) are variable resistors which typically last 30+ years and that's about the extent of their sophistication... one very reliable resistor per burner. They're as basic as can be. 

The ovens in either are sophisticated. The ovens have a computer, sensor, and solenoid(s) (that rotate the top/bottom elements going on but neither at the same time), with a light sensor, sometimes an electronic lock feature, clock/timer, and fan. Although it's advanced the oven is not typically used very often and very unlikely to fail within the time specified.

So in summary if this is just an oven or coil top range (or gas) I'd skip the warranty. If it's a glass top range, I would likely get it. And a tip, they don't come with the cords anymore they're usually another $20 and must be purchased with the unit if you want the installers to put it in. They're not allowed to install a cord you hand them, or install it without a cord (they'll only drop it off at your house). So buy it with the cord and I hear it's around 1998 codes changed and stoves went from 3 prongs to 4, you have to know which you have so you get the right one.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Can just about guarantee if a glass top breaks/cracks due to burner failure-your contract Co, irrespective of what they tell you, will deny the claim. they'll say you broke the top and that caused the failure...[glass tops are-now-very reliable. they do usually break/crack due to mis-use=dropping something on them,not using proper cookware, etc.


----------



## BriBri (Dec 13, 2011)

I have GE Profile stainless steel appliances in my kitchen (gas range, fridge, and dishwasher) that we bought back in 2006 to replace some aging appliances, and we have not had any problems with them. I expect them to last for several more years. I normally do not buy extended warranties, especially for electronics/appliance products (and new cars for that matter), as in this day-and-age one would expect products to last for a reasonably long time (up to 10 years or more) if treated respectfully - unless you buy an inferior product from a company with a history of reliability problems.

With your GE oven, I wouldn't expect you to have any issues for quite a few years (especially within a 5-year warranty window: 1yr manufacturers + 4yr extended).


----------



## homefellas87 (Nov 12, 2011)

timchi29 said:


> My Whirpool oven is not worth repairing and buying a new GE convection oven. Is it worth buying a 4 year extended warranty for $99.00? I bought one before for a front loader washer and used it.
> 
> Thanks


may be one service will be free. call them.....


----------

